# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Bàn phím không dây Logitech

## lehoongf

Trước mua thế này: 
https://zshop.vn/ban-phim-khong-day-logitech-k400r.html
Đổi cho bác nào cần.

----------

